# Patch backing material



## bernina (May 20, 2010)

What's the name of this material?










Thanks


----------



## bernina (May 20, 2010)

Anyone has any idea?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like this stuff, Got some on order hopefully will be here tomorrow. Not used it before.

Woven Badge Stiffener - gs-ukdirect.com


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It could also be a nylon mesh or sometimes called a support mesh.

Carr Textile has both http://www.carrtextile.com/Pages/SupportStiffiners.aspx

We often use a scrim felt for patch backing when we are not using a glue on the back.


----------



## bernina (May 20, 2010)

Thank you both for the help, going to take a look.

Have a nice day.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Buckram

I tried it once for patches and I got more thread breaks than you can imagine. I don't know if I had the correct kind or not because obviously people use it but I didn't have any luck and gave up on it. Anyway it's more expensive than regular backing so I didn't pursue it.

If you want to stiffen your patches after they are made use a heat press and some of the 4 mil sheet plastic you can get at Home Depot


----------



## bernina (May 20, 2010)

myfinishingtouch said:


> Buckram
> 
> I tried it once for patches and I got more thread breaks than you can imagine. I don't know if I had the correct kind or not because obviously people use it but I didn't have any luck and gave up on it. Anyway it's more expensive than regular backing so I didn't pursue it.
> 
> If you want to stiffen your patches after they are made use a heat press and some of the 4 mil sheet plastic you can get at Home Depot


Thank you for your comment. I'm now using Buckram too but don't know why it doesn't stiff the patches.

How do you use the 4 mil sheet plastic?

Thank you.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I actually use 6 mil plastic but I bought a 100 foot roll of it so will have it for quite some time. 

I use my heat press at 400 degrees for 40 seconds. I put the patch face down with the plastic on the backside of the patch. Teflon sheet between the plastic and heating element. Then I cut out the patch close to the stitching and finish it off with a soldering iron to finish the edging of the patch


----------

